# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  A l'adoption à la Ferme des Rescapés, Piou, 9 mois et demi

## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Piou
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 
*N° d'identification:* A venir
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 46 - Lot
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 





 Piou a vécu les premières semaines de sa vie  dans une fourrière mouroir de Roumanie.


 Il était seul, sans sa mère, terrorisé et n'avait aucune chance de survivre.



Il a maintenant besoin d'un foyer chaleureux avec des adoptants présents qui sauront lui apporter toute l'affection dont il a tant manqué.

Il est très doux, discret, sociable et gentil.

Il s'entend bien avec ses congénères et avec les chats.

Il est vacciné et identifié.

Contact par téléphone au : 
06 04 41 80 45

Merci !

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Piou ne doit pas grandir au refuge !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner une bonne famille adoptive au mignon petit rescapé d'une horrible fourrière de Roumanie ?

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## France34

Vite , quelqu'un pour adopter le gentil petit PIOU !

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Piou grandit et ne connaît pas le bonheur d'avoir un foyer.

----------


## Monkey

Poids approximatif une fois adulte ? 
Vit en appartement avec monsieur d'un certain âge possible ?

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Piou sera un chien de grande taille. 
Une vie en appartement n'est pas envisageable.

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Piou est un amour.
De l'enfer vécu en Roumanie alors qu'il n' était qu' un tout petit bébé sans sa mère, en fourrière, il garde un caractère soumis.
Malheureusement personne ne le regarde.
Il a besoin d'être protégé, choyé, aimé.
Il pèse 22 kg et est de grande taille.

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Il a besoin d'être protégé et choyé.

----------


## Daysie433

*il faudrait changer svp son âge dans le titre car il a 9 mois à présent
pauvre petit coeur*

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

Piou espère trouver sa famille.

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner une bonne famille adoptive au très gentil PIOU ?

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## France34

Toujours à la Ferme, le gentil PIOU ?

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés

::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## Daysie433

> *Piou, 9 mois et demi*


*Dans le titre c'est indiqué cet âge mais ailleurs dans le cadre un autre âge* 


> *Âge: 1 an 10 mois*


*

lequel est le bon ??
*

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Daysie433

* il est né quand ?  dans le titre 9 mois et en dessous 2 ans ??*  ::

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## Monkey

Le post pour Piou a été créé en 2019 donc il avait bien 9 mois, on est début 2021 ce qui explique qu'il a maintenant 2 ans  :Smile:

----------


## CéliedelaFermedesRescapés



----------


## bab

> A l'adoption : Piou ❤
>  Piou est amour de chien.  Il est très doux, gentil  et s'entend avec tout le monde. (Autres chiens, chats, animaux de ferme.
>  Son seul "défaut " est d'être craintif.
>  Il a besoin d'une personne qui fera attention qu'il ne s'enfuit pas par  peur au début. Il faudra donc le tenir en longe, même dans un jardin  clos , les premières semaines. 
>  Une fois la confiance établie, Piou sera proche de son humaine.  Il a beaucoup moins peur des femmes que des hommes. 
>  Piou est un chien de taille moyenne (15kg) âgé bientôt de 3ans.
>  Trois ans qu'il a passé ici, au refuge.  Il espère vraiment que cette  année, une personne l adopte. Pour lui. Pour lui offrir une belle vie. 
>  Ce n'est pas un chien qui "fonctionner" en quelques jours.  Il faudra  lui laisser le temps de s habituer à son nouvel environnement. 
>  Être doux et gentil avec lui. Le gâter avec des friandises, il adore ça 😉!
> ...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Daysie433

*toujours aussi mignon
il faudrait cependant changer son âge dans le titre car il n'a plus 9 mois*  ::

----------


## phacélie



----------

